# Technikfreier Teich und was ein Bodenfilter leisten kann....



## Jürgen (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Teichianer,

Bei den ganzen Diskussionen über Vor- und Nachteile eines Bodenfilters (Pflanzenfilter) in anderen Threads möchte ich nun auch mal meine eigenen und persönlichen Erfahrungen außerhalb jeder Theorie hierzu beschreiben, denn ich glaube nicht das viele der User hier tatsächlich über solche "Wagnisse" berichten können.

Ich möchte alles nun beschriebene ausschließlich auf meine Anlage bezogen verstanden wissen und erteile somit einer 1:1 Umlegung dieser Erfahrungswerte auf andere mir unbekannte Anlagen eine klare Absage.


Hier also zu erst einmal ein paar Daten zu meiner Pfütze:

Der Teich hat ein Volumen von etwa 20m³ (Fläche unbekannt), wobei dem Bodenfilter davon etwa 1m³ und eine Oberfläche von ca. 2m² zukommt. Der gesamante Teichboden ist mit einer Mischung aus Feinkies, Sand und Lehm in einer Schichtstärke von min.10cm bedeckt. An Technik ist weiters nichts vorhanden. Die Pumpenkammer wird ausschließlich über einen Skimmer versorgt, der im Schwerkraftprinzip arbeitet. Kein UV, kein Ozon, kein technischer Filter, kein Vortex oder sonstige gängige Abscheideverfahren. Lediglich den Luxus einer CO2-Düngung habe ich mir und meinen submersen Pflanzen diesen Sommer gegönnt.

Die Pumpe, die den Bodenfilter und den parallel daran angeschlossenen Mini-Bachlauf speist, fördert etwa 12-14.000 Liter/h. Grobe Schmutzstoffe werden regelmäßig (2-3mal pro Jahr) aus der Pumpenkammer entfernt und die etwas feineren Stoffe bleiben im Bachlauf und Bodenfilter in einer Art Sperrschicht aus Feinkies hängen, die ebenfalls etwa 2-3 mal pro Jahr durch abtragen, auswaschen und wieder einbringen gesäubert wird. Der Arbeitsaufwand ist m.E. sehr gering und benötigt pro Reinigung etwa eine Stunde. Zudem wird einmal im Jahr die tiefste Stelle des Teiches mittels Schlammsauger grob gereinigt. Alle anderen Bereich blieben bislang unangetastet. Für nächstes JAhr ist geplant eine effizientere und wartungsfreundlichere Vorabscheidung zu integrieren. Hierbei wird dann sehr wahrscheinlich ein einfacher Vortex mit Filtersieb verwendet.

Zum Besatz zählen etwa 10 Koi in einer Größe von 15-50cm, 20+ Goldfische plus Jungfische und unzählige Bitterlinge, die sich ebenfalls prächtig vermehren. Desweiteren sind auch noch an die 30 Maler- und Teichmuscheln vorhanden.

Regelmäßig gefüttert, also täglich, wird über die Sommermonate eigentlich nur vor und während der Laichzeit, also etwa zwischen Mai und Ende August. Die Wassertemperaturen in diesem Zeitraum lagen dabei im Durchschnitt bei etwa 22°C und der Apetit war demnach recht groß. Gefüttert wurde überwiegend mit Lachsöl versetztes Pelettfutter in einer täglichen Gesamtmenge von etwa 80-90g. Den weiteren Nahrungsbedarf, soweit vorhanden, können die Fische aus dem was im Teich an natürlicher Nahrung vorhanden ist, decken.

Ab einer Wassertemperatur von etwa 6-8°C und deutlichen Anzeichen verminderter Aktivität der Fische beginne ich mit der Winterfütterung von Mais und Erbsen aus Dosen. Die eingebrachte Menge richtet sich dann nach dem Apetit der Fische und schwankt zwischen nichts und max. 150g Erbsen-Mais-Mischung täglich.

Der Teich wurde im Juni 2003 erstmals befüllt und erlebt nun also seinen zweiten Winter. Die Wasserwerte waren während des gesamten Zeitraumes zu jederzeit mehr als unauffällig, so dass ich hieraúf überhaupt nicht eingehen möchte weil es eben nichts zu berichten gibt.
Was jedoch m.E. Erwähnung finden sollte ist der Umstand, dass ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser befüllt habe. Durch massive Landwirtschaft in der unmittelbaren Umgebung ist dieses permanent mit mehr als 300mg/l Nitrat belastet. (Der Spitzenwert beläuft sich auf 580mg/l). Wie bereits erwähnt wurde der Teich im Juni 2003 erstmalig damit befüllt und bereits im März diesen Jahres, also quasi über Winter, hatte sich der Nitratgehalt im Teich auf etwa 25mg/l reduziert. Gegen Ende Mai war kein Nitrat mehr nachweisbar. Bis zur letzten Messung vor dem Winter 2003 lag der Nitratgehalt trotz einiger Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser nie unterhalb 200mg/l. Ein Pflanzenwachstum war bis dahin kaum zu verzeichnen und schließt sich daher als Eliminationsquelle aus. Auch ein Algenproblem ist niemals vorhanden gewesen, so dass eine permanent grüne Brühe als Nitratspeicher ebenfalls wegfallen muss.
Über die Ursache der Nitratreduktion könnt ihr euch jetzt eigene Gedanken machen. Ich muss an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen, dass ich dieses Jahr gezwungen war den Teich mit dem stark nitrathaltigen Brunnenwasser regelrecht zu düngen, da andernfalls das Wachstum der emersen Pflanzen stagnierte.

Abschließend noch zwei Bilder, an denen man wage erkennen kann wie sich das System innerhalb eines Jahres entwickelt hat.

Dieses Bild zeigt den Bodenfilter etwa einen Monat nach der Fertigstellung im August 2003. Weit und breit kaum pflanzliches Leben in Sicht. Wirkt nicht gerade freundlich, oder? 






Auf diesem Bild erkennt man die Entwicklung nach etwa einem Jahr gegen Ende August 2004. Der Teich lebt. Auf dem Substrat haben sich verschiedene Zonen ausgebildet in denen auch verschiedene Pflanzen, wie __ Papageienfeder, __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut etc. wachsen, die Krebsscheren haben den Sommer super überstanden und gehen nun in der Versenkung dem Winter entgegen, der bewachsene Bodenfilter wird seinem Namen endlich gerecht, das Wasser ist immer noch klar genug um bis auf den Grund in etwa 1,5m Tiefe schauen zu können und auf der Folie und auch im Teich im Bereich der Krebsscheren wächst nun endlich ein zarter Flaum fädriger Grünlagen. Was will man mehr? Und vergesst nicht... was ihr hier seht ist ein Teich frei von jeder als existentiell propagierten Technik!!! Alles nur Zufall und Glück? Wink 





Und bitte nicht wundern. Ich habe diese Beschreibung aus einem aktuellen Anlass heraus auch in einem anderen Forum deponiert.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

dieser Beitrag ... sehr beachtenswert !  An alle Einsteiger: Lesen !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (27. Nov. 2004)

@Jürgen

kann mich Stefan nur Anschließen. Sehr gut Verständlich geschrieben.


@Stefan

nicht kumm nehmen.


----------



## StefanS (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

hier gehen wundersame Dinge vor sich: Jürgen entschuldigt sich an anderer Stelle für einen Beitrag - ich kann nichts befremdliches erkennen. Du sagst, ich soll etwas nicht krumm nehemen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich krumm nehmen könnte...

Also: Ich finde es derzeit ganz toll im Forum (wenn sich nämlich ausser lustigen Spielchen auch sonst noch etwas tut).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

mein Traum nach einem technikfreien Teich hat sich bei dir erfüllt und macht mich zuversichtlich, dass ich dieses Ziel auch erreichen werde.
Du hast mich bei meinem Teichumbau sehr gut beraten und ich bin meinem Ziel dadurch ein gutes Stück näher gekommen. Trotzdem liegt mir viel daran zu erkunden, woran es liegt, dass bei dir alles weit besser funktioniert, beispielsweise der Pflanzenfilter. Wir haben unsere PF fast gleichzeitig eingerichtet und unmittelbar nach Fertigstellung ist an den Fotos kein wesentlicher Unterschied festzustellen, sie sehen noch ein wenig mager aus. Die Situation ein Jahr später zeigt bei dir bereits üppiges üppiges Wachsum, bei mir jedoch ein kümmerliches Bild. Etwas besser sieht der gleichzeitig eingerichtete "schwimmende Teichrand bei mir aus, er hat sich für meine Verhältnisse auf Paros gut entwickelt.

Wie bei dir, gibt es auch in meinem Teich nur eine relativ schwache Pumpe, die drei Pflanzenfilter mit je 12-20l Wasser aus dem Pumpenschacht versorgt, der über eine Schwerkraftleitung aus dem Teich gespeist wird. Auch ich reinige den Kies in den Pflanzenfiltern von Zeit zu Zeit und sauge den Schlamm meistens nur am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches ab, wo er sich hauptsächlich sammelt und natürlich aus dem Pumpenschacht. Im Unterschied zu deinem Teich ist meiner ohne Bodensubstrat und die Fische werden überhaupt nicht gefüttert. Mein Wasser kommt aus einer Zisterne, gefüllt mit Regenwasser und etwa einem Drittel zugekauftem Wasser. Nitrat ist in meinem Teich nicht nachweisbar. Seit dem Umbau habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr mit Fadenalgen. Grün und etwas trübe ist mein Wasser aber häufig, eine klare Sicht bis 2,20m Tiefe ist bei mir eine Seltenheit. 

Wenn ich mir deine Krebsscheren ansehe, die wir auch fast gleichzeitig von Heike bekommen haben, dann könnte ich vor Neid erblassen, aber immerhin leben meine noch, was bei früheren Versuchen nie geglückt ist. Wahrscheinlich herrschen aber im Norden doch bessere Bedingungen für einen Teich.

Übrigens bin ich auch Stefans Meinung, es ist schön, dass sich im Forum etwas tut, ruhen sollten nur die Fische.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen (28. Nov. 2004)

Hi Stefan, Hallo Gabi,

ich muss schon gestehen, dass ich nun auch etwas verwirt bin  

Stefan, wo entschuldige ich mich 

Gabi, was soll Stefan nicht krumm nehmen 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (28. Nov. 2004)

"Hallo @all,

ich werde mir solche Postings künftig verkneifen... Versprochen "

... da hast Du Dich im gesamten Thread nicht zu Wort gemeldet. Deshalb meine Verwirrung.

Meine Bemerkung oben war übrigens scherzhaft gemeint. Leider erkennt man das nicht immer sofort.

Schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (28. Nov. 2004)

Grüß dich Stefan,


..und genau so scherzhaft war mein Versprechen 

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir in solchen Dingen anscheinend gewisse Ansichten teilen. Wie oft war ich schon am Schreiben und sehe dann, dass du ein paar Minuten zuvor annähernd das Gleiche bereits geschrieben hast.  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Nestor (28. Nov. 2004)

Nabend 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass mich das ziemlich verwirrt hat. Kapiert hab ich das nicht wirklich. Aber nun scheints ja geklärt. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Jürgen (28. Nov. 2004)

Hi Elfriede,

ob sich alles auch langfristig so bestätigt, wie das bisher der Fall war, muss sich noch zeigen. Bedenken habe ich bislang jedoch nicht. Von daher sehe ich den nächsten Jahren gelassen entgegen.  

Warum bei dir nichts so richtig wachsen möchte kann eigentlich nur einen Grund haben. Es fehlen ganz einfach die Nährstoffe. Die emersen Pflanzen leben überwiegend vom Nitrat. Wenn das bei n.n. ist, dann kann auch nix wachsen. Wirf eben mal etwas Biomasse in den Teich rein. Blätter, Rasen, egal was... Hauptsache es zersetzt sich langsam und gibt  Nährstoffe frei. Und wenn du nix Grünes zur Hand hast, dann verwende eben Blaukorn oder anderen festen Stickstoffdünger. Auch das Füttern der Fische könnte bereits genügen das System in Schwung zu bringen.


Dann laßt uns mal wieder etwas tun... 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Roland (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin ja offen gegenüber vielen Alternativen aber dass du vorschlägst Blaukorn ins Wasser zu schmeissen um Nitrat aufzubauen, ist einfach sträflich.

Blaukorn ist ein Volldünger, wenn der an die Wurzeln der Pflanzen kommt, verbrennen die, weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung(allerdings nicht im Teich) an Erdbeerpflanzen.


----------



## Jürgen (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

den Wurzeln bekommt das Zeugs in größeren Mengen sicher nicht gut. Keine Frage. Wenn ich jedoch eine handvoll davon in den Teich werfe, wird das Zeugs kaum irgendwelche Wurzeln beschädigen können.  Ich kenne hier so einen Pappenheimer der macht des jedes Jahr mit seinem Teich und hat dadurch ein gigantisches Wachstum z.B. vom __ Wassersalat.  Sehe es einfach als sehr individuelle Empfehlung an. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürge,,

mutig, mutig, muss ich schon sagen. Ich stand diesen ganzen Experimenten, Blaukorn ins Wasser zu geben, immer ausgesprochen skeptisch bis ablehnend gegenüber. Wo es nach den Foren wohl geklappt hat, handelte es sich eigentlich immer um eine Art "selbstgebastelten Depotdünger": Ein Körnchen in eine Kugel Lehm, verbacken...

Bei Elfriede (und *nur* bei Elfriede, nu nicht jeder bei den ersten Problemen händeweise Volldünger ins Wasser schmeissen...) könnte die Diagnose sogar zutreffen. Ich habe ihr allerdings eine abgestufte Methode vorgeschlagen:

Erster Schritt: Flüssige Spurenelemente (z.B. von JBL) und keinerlei Makronährstoffe beifügen. Grund: Elfriede ist  äusserst beschränkt, was die Versorgung mit Wasser betrifft: Könnte aus Entsalzungsanlagen stammen, sonst Regenwasser. Beides dürfte geographisch bedingt ausgesprochen arm an Spurenelementen sein. Vorhandene Spurenelemente sind schnell weg.

Zweiter Schritt, wenn das nicht hilft: Test direkt im Teich oder mit einer mickernden Pflanze, die zu diesem Zweck in einen Kübel mit Teichwasser gesetzt wird, mit Depotdünger (Osmocote) *gezielt* düngen.

Dritter Schritt: Erst dann, wenn es sich herausgestellt hat, dass es ganz eindeutig an Nährstoffmangel liegt (das ist nun wirklich sehr, sehr selten), würde ich in diesem Ausmahmefall zu Deiner Methode (Blaukorn) als deutlich preiswerterer Alternative raten.

Aber blind ?? Meinst Du das wirklich im Ernst ? Habe damals den Riesenthread bei der-teich gelesen und mich hat es geschüttelt. Die "Wunderheiler" schienen mir nicht sehr erfahren, sondern schienen eher vom Schlage "ich probiere alles einmal aus, auch wenn ich nicht weiss, was ich damit anrichte". Auch Du warst damals doch eher skeptisch eingestellt, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (28. Nov. 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ist wirklich interessant, die Gedankengänge kundiger Teichianer zu verfolgen. Bin immer interessiert daran was so im Teich abläuft, auch wenn ich meine geographische Lage nicht mit Stefan oder Elfriede vergleichen kann.


----------



## Jürgen (28. Nov. 2004)

Hi Stefan,

als ich davon das erst Mal etwas mitbekommen habe, hat es mich auch geschüttelt. Erst Recht deswegen, weil ich beruflich ja eher dafür zuständig war Stickstoffverbindungen aus dem Wasser heraus zu bekommen. Nachdem ich nun aber bereits zum zweiten Mal live an solch einem Teich war und auch Wasserwerte präsentiert bekommen habe, sah ich das etwas gelassener. Davon ausgehend, dass ich selbst bereits mehr als 6kg Nitrat im Wasser hatte, sehe ich da nun kein so großes Problem mehr drin. Was kann schon eine handvoll Blaukorn in etlichen Kubikmetern Wasser an Schaden anrichten. Allerdings warne ich davor dies einfach blind zu tun, ohne vorher den vermeintlichen Problemen auf den Grund gegangen zu sein. Mein Posting bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Elfriedes Problematik. 

Meine Vorschläge an Elfriede beinhalteten zudem die Situation auf Paros, von der sie mir bereits des öfteren geschrieben hat. Daher, BITTE BITTE LIEBE LESER, diesen Info-Austausch nicht pauschalisieren.



> Auch Du warst damals doch eher skeptisch eingestellt, oder ?


Das mag sein, aber solche Einstellungen ändern sich auch mal 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

wir stimmen darin überein, dass es IN DIESEM FALLE  so ist (Deine Meinung) bzw. so sein könnte (so bin ich gepolt). Elfriede's Teich ist - jedenfalls nach dem, was ich auf den Fotos sehen kann - sehr ordentlich in Schuss . Was spricht dagegen, etwas vorsichtiger an die Sache heranzugehen und nicht auf Verdacht zu Klotzen ?

Die Frage, was eine Handvoll Substrat in etlichen Kubikmetern Wasser anrichten kann, sehe ich von zwei Seiten: Was kann es kaputt machen ? UND: Was kann es verbessern ? Entweder, eine handvoll ist vernachlässigbar - dann wird sich auch kaum eine Besserung einstellen, wenn denn tatsächlich ein Mangel an Makronährstoffen besteht (es müsste dann mehr zugeführt werden). Oder die Menge ist durchaus nicht vernachlässigbar: Dann fürt sie zu erheblichem Grünalgenwachstum, wenn denn ohnehin schon genügend Makronährstoffe im Wasser sind.  Denn leicht grün war Elfriede's Teichwasser ja zeitweise schon.  Nicht dramatisch oder so grün, dass es keinen Spass mehr macht, sich im Teich abzukühlen.  Aber genau so grün, dass sich nichts mehr auf Verdacht zufügen würde, was zu gravierenden Folgen führen kann.

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass das Problem schnell gelöst ist, wenn ein Mangel an Stickstoff, Phosphat und Kalium herrschen sollte. Bei vorsichtigem Herangehen erreicht man den selben Erfolg im schlechtesten Fall etwas später.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen , hallo Stefan,

dass meinem Teich sowohl Spurenelemente als auch Nährstoffe fehlen trifft sicher zu. Es könnte aber auch Salz sein, das meine importierten Pflanzen nicht vertragen, denn ensalztes Wasser ist wohl nie völlig frei davon. Du, Stefan, hast mich auf diese Iddee gebracht, denn wie sonst   ist es zu verstehen, dass __ Papyrus und Minze, die ich auf Paros gekauft habe, so üppig wachsen, dass  sie in kürzester Zeit  alle anderen Pflanzen verdrängen. Vielleicht sind diese auf Paros wachsenden Pflanzen an das dort einzig zur Verfügung stehende Wasser angepasst.  Es hat jahrelang gedauert bis ich einige der importiereten Pflanzen, wie die __ Papageienfeder zum Beispiel, in meinem Teich ansiedeln konnte. 

Ganz sicher werden einige Faktoren zusammenspielen und da ich es genau wissen will, werde ich folgende Versuche durchführen:

*Erstens* will ich den Teich, wie Stefan vorgeschlagen hat, mit Spurenelementen versorgen.

*Zweitens *werde ich einige der kümmernden Pflanzen in ein externes Becken ( ich habe ein Faltbecken auf Paros) übersiedeln und mit Dünger ( und Spurenelementen?) versorgen, wie Jürgen empfiehlt.

*Drittens *werde ich versuchen einige Pflanzen aufzutreiben, die auch in leicht salzigem Wasser gedeihen, - ich hoffe, dass Werner Wallner mir dabei helfen kann.

Mit diesen Versuchen kann ich bereits Anfang März beginnen und dann wahrscheinlich schon Mitte bis Ende April, spätestens aber im Mai erste Ergebnisse erwarten. Ich hoffe natürlich auf einen Erfolg.

Jedenfalls bedanke ich mich recht herzlich für eure Mühe und Anteilnahme an meinem Teich und werde dann genau berichten. Gibt es dabei noch andere Aspekte zu beachten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

in externen Becken kann man sehr gut ausprobieren (Teichwasser verwenden !), wie diePflanzen auf verschiedene Massnahmen reagieren.  Schwieriger ist es dann allerdings schon, das Algenwachstum zu beurteilen. Das verläuft in Kübeln mit geringem Wasservolumen oft anders als im Teich. Das Auftreten von Algen sagt also nicht unbedingt, dass es im Teich im selben Ausmass auch auftreten würde (Punkt für Jürgen).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ja, das Algenwachstum habe ich auch bedacht, aber wichtiger sind mir bei diesem  Versuch  generelle Erkenntnisse zum Pflanzenwachstum in meinem Teich bzw. in seinem speziellen Wasser zu erlangen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Geduld aufbingen werde, alle drei Versuche extern unter den gleichen Bedingungen durchzuführen, was natürlich sehr viel aussagekräftiger wäre. Allerdings bezweifle ich auch die Verfügbarkeit von salzunempfindlichen Pflanzen zum Zeitpunkt meiner Abreise. Nun, vielleicht ist dieser dritte Versuch auch gar nicht mehr nötig, wenn die ersten zwei Möglichkeiten zum Erfolg führen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede, Hallo Stefan,

das mit dem Salzgehalt ist selbstverständlich auch denkbar. Elfriede, nutze die Einkaufsmöglichkeiten hier und besorge dir ein Aräometer. Kostet so um die 20 Euro (z.B. von JBL). Damit kannst du dann die Salinität des Wassers ansatzweise bestimmen (http://aquanaut.alka-design.de/docs/salz.html).

Und kurz bevor du wieder nach Paros aufbrichst schaust du dich noch in einem Zoo-Geschäft nach Lebendfutter für Fische um. Speziell Wasserflöhe (Daphnia) solltest du dir einpacken und mitnehmen (am besten in einer Kühlbox). Zur Sicherheit auch noch ein paar Artemia-Eier, sollte dein Teich widererwartend salziger sein als bislang angenommen wurde. Wenn es in der Nähe deines Wohnortes dann auch noch einen netten Tümpel gibt, dann geh auch dort mal vorbei und fülle etwas Schlamm oder Erde aus der Flachwasserzone in ein Glas und einen kräftigen Schluck des Wassers in eine Flasche. Das alles kippst du auf Paros dann in den Teich. Wollen wir doch mal sehen ob wir dort nicht auch ein wenig Insel-Zooplankton ansiedeln können  



@Stefan

Das mit der "handvoll" Blaukorn hat folgenden Hintergrund. Pflanzen benötigen Massen- und Spurenelemente. Als Massenelemente wäre da zu nennen: Stickstoff, Phosphor und Kalium (NPK). Essentielle Vertreter der Spurenelemente wären z.B. Eisen, Mangnesium, Calcium, Schwefel und noch anderes Zeugs.

Da Elfriede allenfalls Nitrat und Phosphat bestimmen kann, über mehr Tests verfügt sie meines Wissens nicht (oder doch?), und Nitrat schon mal bei 0,0 liegt, würde man durch Zugabe von Blaukorn dieses N-Defizit schon mal aus dem Weg haben. Gleichzeitig kommt auch noch Phosphor und Kalium ins Wasser, was die Pflanzen ebenfalls benötigen. Phosphate können eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein, denn ich wüßte nicht woher diese stammen sollen. Kalium?  Keine Ahnung ob oder ob nicht.

Was wir jedoch sicher wissen ist der Umstand, dass wir über einen Mangel an essentiellen Spurenelemente nix wissen. 

Da ich die Sache so einfach wie möglich halten möchte, kam ich zu dem Entschluss es auf diese Weise anzugehen. Aber wie erwähnt... Blaukorn war lediglich eine Variante. Ich persönlich favorisiere das mit dem Grünzeugs in den Teich werfen.

Ob nach solch einer Maßnahme das Algenwachstum zunimmt bleibt abzuwarten. Algen unterliegen ähnlichen limitierenden Faktoren wie andere Pflanzen auch. Und selbst wenn sich danach vermehrt Algen bilden sollten, würde ich das eher als Glücksgriff werten, denn wo Algen wachsen sind auch Nährstoffe vorhanden. Da emerse Pflanzen den Algen langfristig das Futter wegnehmen, sie stehen nicht in direkter Nahrungskonkurenz zueinander, würden die Algen allenfalls die Nährstoffgrundlage für die höheren Pflanzen bilden. Die Ressourcen an CO2 im Wasser sind bei Regen- und entsalztem Wasser relativ schnell erschöpft, wohingegen die emersen Pflanzen ihr C aus der Luft beziehen. Klar ist, dass sich erst einmal ein Ungleichgewicht einstellen würde. Aber ich betrachte solche Dinge lieber langfristig. Wichtig ist es erst einmal den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen. Wer da als erstes seinen Trumpf ausspielt ist meiner Meinung nach nebensächlich. 

Im Hinblick auf ein "versalztes Wasser" ist das nun aber hinfällig geworden. Jetzt gilt es erst einmal das abzuklären. Danach können wir dann eventuell wieder darauf zurück kommen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (30. Nov. 2004)

Hallo  Jürgen,

ein  Aräometer zu besorgen ist eine gute Idee, denn bislang ist salziges Wasser in meinem Teich nur eine Vermutung. Bestätigt sie sich nicht, dann kann ich mir auch die Kosten für salzresistente Pflanzen sparen.

Mit meinem Testkoffer kann ich neben den üblichen Messungen nur die Spurenelemente Eisen und Kupfer ermitteln, - beides ist in meinem Teich nicht nachweisbar.

Meine Fische würde ich lieber wieder aus dem Teich nehmen als sie zu füttern. Anders als du, finde ich einfach keinen Bezug zu Fischen. Es tut mir auch leid, dass alle anderen Tiere keine Überlebenschance mehr in meinem Teich haben, seitdem sich die  Schleierschwänze darin befinden und sich rasant vermehren. Meine einzigen Unterwasserpflanzen, Armleuchteralgen, andere wachsen in meinem Teich nicht, haben die Fische bereits ausgerottet. Zwar kann ich mir einige wenige gleichgeschlechtliche Fische im Teich durchaus vorstellen, sie würden bei meiner Wassermenge auch noch Libellenlarven und Gelbrandkäfern, sowie vielen Insekten Lebensraum lassen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll, da ich weder das Geschlecht meiner Fische feststellen kann, noch überhaupt eine Ahnung habe, wie ich die Fische aus dem Teich bekommen soll  und wohin damit. Zwar habe ich schon oft in verschiedenen  Foren gelesen, dass Teichbesitzer bei zu großem Bestand abfischen müssen, aber nie, was mit der abgefischten Menge dann passiert.

Ganz in der Nähe meines Hauses hier in Lienz gibt es in einem Feld einen kleinen verwilderten Tümpel, aus dem ich etwas Schlamm und Wasser nach Paros mitnehmen könnte.

Im Frühling ist auch Paros eine grüne Insel, es wächst  viel  wilder Hafer und eine hüfthohe Margaritenart und andere Blumen, allerdings kein Gras wie hier im Norden. Im Mai vertrocknet dann die ganze Pracht wieder. Das Grünzeug könnte ich als Versuch doch auch in einem Netz in den Teich hängen, denn in der Schwimmzone sollte es nicht frei herumtreiben.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

